
Cleaning up bad bots (and the climate) - suixo
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cleaning-up-bad-bots/
======
robbya
This is similar to hashcash proof of work concepts that inspired Bitcoin. Use
proof of work to make not traffic expensive, to create a financial
disincentive for running the bot.

I'm curious to see if Tor users get impacted by this.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashcash](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashcash)

------
robbya
Is there something better than a CPU intensive task? They obviously are
worried about the power consumption.

I'm thinking a memory and time intensive task that is minimally CPU intensive
would be better.

------
pnako
Grandma's DSL router is about to get much warmer.

